

Ask HN: Can you make the arrows bigger? - mikek

I keep hitting the wrong one on my iPhone.  A second ago I just downvoted instead of upvoted.  This is not the first time this happened.
======
code_duck
An interface that allows you to rescind a vote (perhaps within a certain
amount of time) would be reasonable, too. I'm not sure what the minimalism-to-
the-extent-of-inadequacy apparent in some aspects of the software here is
intended to accomplish.

------
coderdude
This has been requested numerous times. There is also a thread linked at the
bottom of the site called Feature Requests
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=363>). That is the appropriate place for
these types of requests. I agree that the arrows should be larger. I fat-
finger accidental up- and down-votes all the time on my Droid.

------
justinchen
Have you tried <http://ihackernews.com/> on the iphone? It's a pretty good
interface for the iphone and it has links to the text versions of the
articles.

